# Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?



## gartentictante (11. Apr. 2007)

Guten Tag! bzw. Abend!

Wohne im Sauerland, bei Bewältigung unserer Aussenanlagen und Gartenerstellung / -weitererstellung (Neubau, Einzug 5/06) haben wir Karfreitag endlich das Wasser in unseren Terassenteich von 2 x 2 gelassen! Zur Allergrößten Freude meines 3 1/2 jährigen Sohnes, der natürlich dann die Oma bequatscht hat und sofort 3 Goldfische kaufen mußte... Eigentlich wollte ich ja damit warten.

Nun ja, bin froh dieses Forum hier gefunden zu haben. Teichmäßig nicht gänzlich unbelastet, denn mein Vater besitzt einen weitaus größeren Naturteich. Habe ausserdem viel gelesen, besitze ein unfertiges Biologiestudium als Background und bin sowieso einfach ein Gartenfimmelfreak. : 

Da es sich um einen eher kleinen Teich handelt, der ausserdem noch mit Pflanzen ausreichend bestückt werden soll, auch Unterwasserpflanzen / Sauerstofflieferanten, ist meine Frage, ob ich bei dem Fischbesatz von 3 (bis evtl. max. 5) Stück überhaupt eine Klärung, einen filter brauche.

Der Teich liegt schon im Hauptbesonnungsfeld, Beschattung kommt vorerst durch 2 sehr groß werdende __ Kübelpflanzen, weil die Bepflanzung am Rand noch zu jung/klein ist. Werde allerdings auch Seerosen einsetzen (2 mini, d.h. 0,5 m2 Platzbedarf). Es ist ein Folienteich, kein Lehm/Teicherde/Kies eingebracht, lediglich minimale Einschwemmung durch begonnene Sumpfzonenbepflanzung mit anhaftendem Lehm. Sichtbarer Rand mit Jute bedeckt (statt Ufermatte, weil diese zu groß) soll sich nach und nach auch noch mit Bewuchs überziehen.

Das Ganze liegt praktischerweise direkt an einer kleinen Stützmauer, dahinter eine Böschung, die noch aufgefüllt werden wird. hier könnte man also prima einen Filter verstecken.

Frage: Brauch ich den bei der Größe und der Fischmenge? 
Finde dazu ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Muß anmerken, dass ich nicht jemand bin, der bei leicht grünlichem Wasser sofort an die Decke springt und alles glasklar haben muß.
Der große Naturteich meines Vaters -allerdings ohne Besatz- kommt ganz ohne filter aus. 

Sorry für viel Text....
etwas ratlos aber voller Elan!

Marion


----------



## guenter (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo Marion,
Herzlich willkommen. Du wirst dich freuen hier zusein. Alles nette Leute die
dir auch weiter helfen. Mein Nachbar hat auch 2x2m mit 5 Goldi, ohne Filter
klares Wasser und viel Planzen.


----------



## gartentictante (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Danke für superschnelle Reaktion!
N `Abend! Na, da hoffe ich eben auch drauf. Ich möcht halt nur verhindern, dass die Mauer an der Terasse dann rückwärtig zur Böschunghin angefüllt ist, wenn wir feststellen, dass doch was passieren muß. Allerdings könnte man ja ne Lücke lassen, auch mit der Option, zwischen die Mauersteine einen Auslauf in den Teich zu planen und sei`s nur für eine Pumpe.

Ich werd mich jedenfalls regelmäßig hier festlesen, denke ich!

Gute Nacht allerseits!

Marion


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hi Marion,

willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es erst einmal ohne den Filter versuchen.
Wenn genügend Wasserpflanzen im teich untergebracht sind und du mit dem füttern der Goldfische sparsam umgehst, denke ich könnte es auch ohne Filter gehen.

Außerdem ist ein Filter immer schnell gekauft und so kannst du das Geld erst nch sparen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo Marion,

auch von mir erstmal: Willkommen in unseren Reihen. 

Ich würde den Teich nicht zu sehr beschatten, es sei denn er heizt sich im Hochsommer zu stark auf. Ansonsten brauchen die Teichpflanzen das Licht um gut zu wachsen und damit den Algen das "Futter" wegzunehmen.

Behalt die Wasserwerte im Auge. Sie sagen Dir am ehesten, ob Du einen Filter brauchst.

Achso, hast Du mal ein Foto? Wir sind hier nämlich gar ned neugierig.  :__ nase:

Wenn Du Informationen richtig gebündelt haben möchtest, dann schau mal in die Rubrik "Fachbeiträge".  

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns.


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo Marion,

ich denke mal du hast vieles richtig gemacht, (außer viel zu schnell die Fische eingesetzt) eine Frage hätte ich noch dazu wie tief ist dein Teich?
Die Fische benötigen zum überwintern mMn. eine Mintesttiefe von 80cm, tiefer wäre natürlich besser.
Ich würde die Goldis überhaupt nicht füttern die bekommen von der Natur genügend, und es wäre für die Wasserwerte wohl das Beste.
Sand als Substrat hätte wohl auch einen nutzen, lese die Fachbeiträge dazu noch mal durch.

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spaß im Forum.


----------



## Berndt (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo Jochen......
Rätsel:
Oberfläche 4m²
Volumen 2,6m³

Wie tief kann der Teich maximal (falls Quader) sein?

;-)
Berndt


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hi Bernd,

der Quader wäre dann, wenn ich nicht total auf den Schlauch stehe max. 0,65cm.... 

wenn man aber eine Sumpfzone hat, und ein Teil mit einer Tiefe von zB. 0,90cm, könnte es klappen... 

Ich denke, Marion wird es uns schon beantworten.

Und nicht mal editiert...


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo Marion,

*Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei uns............ 



			
				gartentictante schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für superschnelle Reaktion!
> N `Abend! Na, da hoffe ich eben auch drauf. Ich möcht halt nur verhindern, dass die Mauer an der Terasse dann rückwärtig zur Böschunghin angefüllt ist, wenn wir feststellen, dass doch was passieren muß. Allerdings könnte man ja ne Lücke lassen, auch mit der Option, zwischen die Mauersteine einen Auslauf in den Teich zu planen und sei`s nur für eine Pumpe.
> 
> Ich werd mich jedenfalls regelmäßig hier festlesen, denke ich!
> ...



Man könnte ja auch beim anfüllen direkt einen Schlauch oder ein Rohr mit einbauen........... 

Dann wärt ihr auf jeden Fall für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet..........

Und dass sich erst einmal alles an Biologie und so, ansiedeln muss weist du ja selbst......

Also warte erst einmal ab...........

Und denk an die Bilder..............


----------



## karsten. (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo

man könnte sagen :

*wer füttert ..................muss filtern 
*














oder füttert heimlich


----------



## gartentictante (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Guten Abend!

vielen Dank für die netten Begrüßungen und außerdem bin ich erfreut, daß sich meine Hoffnung bestätigt, den Teich auch ohne Filtereinsatz ansehlich und gesund erhalten zu können. Wir werden`s mal versuchen.

Anett, hätte meine doofe DigiKamera mich heut nicht im Stich gelassen, dann wären hier schon Fotos zu sehen. 

Das mit den viel zu früh eingezogenen Goldis wollt ich der Oma und dem Sohnemann auch erklären: Kommentar: "Ach die schaffen das schon!"... Hoffentlich haben wir jetzt bei dem Superwetter nicht ne Super-Algenblüte mit anschließendem Sauerstoffmangel beim Selbstlimit.... Aber die Pflanzen müßten jetzt geliefert werden - Rettung naht.
Gefüttert wird bei noch nichts Konkretem auf dem Speiseplan der armen "Früheinzieher" im Diätformat: Nur ca 4 Minibröckchen pro Fisch, jedenfalls wird das immer restlos verputzt von den Goldis. Später müssen sie zu Selbstversorgern werden, OK.

Das mit dem Schlauch und der Mauer ist ein guter Gedanke, hab ich heut schon mit meinem Mann besprochen, evtl. soll auch mal ein Sprudelstein am Rand betrieben werden (wieder mal Wunsch des Kleinsten).

Man sieht, die ganze Familie macht sich Gedanken um den Teich.

Morgen gibt`s Fotos... hoffentlich.

Gute Nacht Allerseits!

P.S.: Schon heute habe ich bei angenehm milden Abendtemperaturen auf der unfertigen Terasse auf einer rangerückten Bank den Blick auf ein unfertiges Wassergebilde genossen. (Göttergatte völlig fertig wegen Außenarbeiten eingeschlafen...)
Gerade die Unfertige Phase ist doch spannend, oder?


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hi Marion,

ein Teich ist immer unfertig... 

Göttergatten mal ins Wasser schmeißen, dann wacht er schon wieder auf...


----------



## gartentictante (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wegen Größe, vergessen:*

BEvor es hier zu Debatten und Kopfrechenexempeln kommt  

Der Teich ist an seiner tiefsten stelle 85 bis 90 cm tief, sie ist zwar nur so groß wie zwei Teller, aber das dürfte für 3 Goldis reichen. 

Dazu haben wir an der Mauerseite ein Steilufer akzeptiert mit nur oben einer Pflanzstufe. Ließ sich toll machen, weil wir hier einen superfesten, mit Fels durchzogenen Untergrund haben, der sich praktisch selbst stützt. Flies drüber - hält. 
Praktisch, dass der Bagger für die Pflaster- und Aussenarbeiten ohnehin da war. Per Hand kaum zu schaffen!

LG

Marion


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo Marion,

unser Teich ist nach hiesigen Verhälnissen auch ein Teichlein und ungefiltert.  
Unser Fischbesatz ist sehr hoch (11 Fische), wir haben sehr viele Pflanzen, Posthornschnecken und __ Muscheln. Ich habe im Frühjahr wie alle anderen Fadenalgen abgefischt und dabei viel aufgewirbelt. Jetzt kann man wieder den Grund (ca. 1m) sehen. Ich messe regelmäßig die Wasserwerte. Unser Teich ist aber noch sehr jung mit 9 Monaten.


----------



## gartentictante (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hallo!

Noch so ne Nachteule! Da könntest Du Recht haben, Jochen. Ich glaub,mir fällt da auch in Jahren noch was ein. Außerdem ist es wie mit dem Garten, der ist doch auch nie fertig. Das ist aber grad das Schöne!

Göttergatte im Wasser wär für heute einer zu viel: Kindergartenkollege des Kleinsten hat heute drin gelegen! Erst "Angelutensilien" reinwerfen und ie dann von der ungünstigsten Seite mittels weeeeeiitem Vorbeugen per Kescher (zumFliegenfischen eigentlich, also zu kurz) herausholen wollen..... und PLATSCH.

Etwas geschockt ist man ja doch nach so nem Ereignis und überlegt, was sein kann in einem kurzen unbeaufsichtigtem Moment etc. etc.

Aber, der Teich bleibt!

Und mir fällt ein, dass ich wegen rechtlicher FRagen mal noch was lesen wollte..... 

Tschüß aus dem Sauerland ins Frankenland

Marion


----------



## Berndt (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hi, Jochen.....

....du hast ja soooo recht und außerdem noch cool reagiert auf meine (schwachsinnige) Rechenaufgabe.......
Ich editiere nicht und bekenne mich zu meinem lapsus.....

Gute Nacht! Berndt


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Neu hier, Teich auch neu, Kleinteich ohne Klärung?*

Hi Berndt,

das mit den editieren sollte doch nur ein Witz von mir sein, um darauf hinzuweißen das ich diese schweißtreibende Rechenaufgabe auf Anhieb geschafft habe...


----------

